# Betty White



## Dirty Dog (Dec 31, 2021)

Beloved actress and comedian Betty White has passed away just weeks before her 100th birthday.

Read more here...

A great loss.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2021)

R.I.P.

I was just reading about her upcoming 100th birthday. My condolences to her fmily


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Beloved actress and comedian Betty White has passed away just weeks before her 100th birthday.
> 
> Read more here...
> 
> A great loss.


Agree. But to say she had one hell of a run would be the ultimate understatement.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 2, 2022)

R.I.P Betty White, an icon....


----------



## Instructor (Jan 3, 2022)

She was a Golden Girl when I was still a kid, surprising longevity.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 4, 2022)

Instructor said:


> She was a Golden Girl when I was still a kid, surprising longevity.


That show is hilarious.


----------

